
Google lifts ban on Huawei - mnming
https://sea.mashable.com/tech/4128/google-adds-huawei-back-to-the-android-q-beta-list-should-you-still-sell-your-huawei-devices
======
a0-prw
I don't care if Google reinstate them. I'm staying with Huawei regardless of
the cost to myself partly because they make great phones and partly as a
protest against the USA. If it ever comes that far, I'll just use my Huawei as
a camera. It would still be worth the money.

~~~
Slippery_John
If you've got $900 to spend on a camera, just get a dedicated camera with
interchangeable lenses.

~~~
NikkiA
$900 is still far below the price level of even the bottom end range of
interchangable lens bodies, never mind body+lens.

The bottom end for such bodies is around $1500. Add another $100 for a low end
lens, or ~$1000 for a low end Leica level lens to match the $900 for the
huawei.

You are essentially getting a free phone and camera with a (slightly worse
than interchangable-level quality) leica lens with the P30.

~~~
Slippery_John
> The bottom end for such bodies is around $1500

That's not accurate. You can get a Sony a6300 with a lens on amazon for $850
right now. That will get you a much better image, with a lot more flexibility.
If the P30 is your phone then it's a fantastic camera and certainly more than
good enough for most people. But if you're just getting it to be a camera
you're wasting a bunch of money on features you won't be using.

